# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  Land Walker, 3.4 meters tall, two-legged exoskeleton robot, Sakakibara Kikai Co.,Ltd., Maebashi-city, Japan

## Airicist

Designer - Sakakibara Kikai Co.,Ltd.

Land Walker on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Dec 3, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Land Walker - Ride on the real robot

Published on Mar 19, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Machine test

Published on Apr 16, 2013

----------

